# wet cleaning the cmos, which is best ?



## canon_kid (Sep 11, 2010)

what do you favor when it comes to cmos/ccd cleaning ? whats your fav solution and swabs ? 

  I am looking for something cheap but effective if their is such a thing. has any one ever used a q-tip ?


----------



## Neil S. (Sep 11, 2010)

canon_kid said:


> what do you favor when it comes to cmos/ccd cleaning ? whats your fav solution and swabs ?
> 
> I am looking for something cheap but effective if their is such a thing. has any one ever used a q-tip ?


 
I seriously hope you are not considering using a q-tip! Dont do that!

The sensor is a precision surface, and great care needs to be taken before cleaning it.

Read articles about it, and be careful.

I have only done it once, on my 30D years ago, and it made me nervous.

You need to buy something along the lines of this.

Photographic Solutions Sensor Swab Type 2 (12-Pack) 

B&H link:
Photographic Solutions Sensor Swab Type 2 (12-Pack) SS2BOX - B&H

These are not cheap, but do you really want to scratch or damage your sensor? I think not.

Hope this helps

Edit: If you do get these make sure you get the right size, because there are different ones for different sensor sizes.


----------



## canon_kid (Sep 11, 2010)

no i wasnt going to use a q-tip i was just asking about it


----------



## canon_kid (Sep 11, 2010)

what about cleaning your mirror ?  how would you do that with a wipe


----------



## Neil S. (Sep 11, 2010)

canon_kid said:


> what about cleaning your mirror ? how would you do that with a wipe


 
I would probably use a pec pad and maybe some cleaning solution.

Its just a mirror, so you dont have to be that careful.

Also even if the mirror wasnt there, the camera would still shoot. All it does is allow you to see through the viewfinder.

Its the sensor that needs to be protected.


----------



## Garbz (Sep 11, 2010)

Wrong. If you foul up the mirror your camera loses the ability to autofocus. This is why the mirror is semi transparent. Only some of the light is delivered to the viewfinder, the rest goes to the AF system. This is also why there's sometimes a mirror behind the mirror. This is also why I don't recommend touching the mirror in the slightest. If you bend something it's a trip to the repair house. 

As for cleaning I used a q-tip once. Worked well. Wouldn't do if I had a choice. I didn't at the time. I was overseas in the middle of nowhere. It left a smudge and I had to reclean when I got home. Pretty much most of the sensor cleaning solutions out there are suitable.


----------



## canon_kid (Sep 11, 2010)

i have 2 or 3 specks of sticky dust on my mirror ( can see it threw the viewfinder with no lens on) would a q-tip work here and maybe a dab of alcohol or use a cmos swab and cmos cleaner ? tried blowing air but nothing


----------



## Neil S. (Sep 11, 2010)

Garbz said:


> Wrong. If you foul up the mirror your camera loses the ability to autofocus. This is why the mirror is semi transparent. Only some of the light is delivered to the viewfinder, the rest goes to the AF system. This is also why there's sometimes a mirror behind the mirror. This is also why I don't recommend touching the mirror in the slightest. If you bend something it's a trip to the repair house.
> 
> As for cleaning I used a q-tip once. Worked well. Wouldn't do if I had a choice. I didn't at the time. I was overseas in the middle of nowhere. It left a smudge and I had to reclean when I got home. Pretty much most of the sensor cleaning solutions out there are suitable.


 
I didnt know this about the mirror.

TY.


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 12, 2010)

canon_kid said:


> i have 2 or 3 specks of sticky dust on my mirror ( can see it threw the viewfinder with no lens on) would a q-tip work here and maybe a dab of alcohol or use a cmos swab and cmos cleaner ? tried blowing air but nothing


 

Do not use alcohol.

Either B&H or Amazon has relatively inexpensive cleaing kits for sale.

Here are a couple of links for more info:

DUST-AID : DSLR Camera Sensor Cleaning Products

Cleaning Digital Cameras - Photographic Solutions, Inc.

Introduction - Cleaning Digital Cameras - D-SLR Sensor Cleaning.


_Heed what you read_


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 12, 2010)

Kid

you've already been told, leave the mirror alone and if you clean the sensor use the correct procedure, correct swabs and eclipse or similar cleaning solution, or, you can end up with a busted camera/mirror/sensor and have a hefty bill for repair. H


----------



## UUilliam (Sep 12, 2010)

*DO NOT USE A Q-TIP
*
I did, It left loads of strands on the sensor, I then put LENS cleaning solution on it, it went all streaky!
so i had to try use a q-tip with water to get rid of the streaks, i **** myself!
eventually, I left the camera open for it to evaporate, that sorted most of it and just used a blower to blow the strands out the way until i could get it cleaned properly.


----------



## canon_kid (Sep 13, 2010)

is their any way to clean the mirror ?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 13, 2010)

Cleaning the mirror is best left to a qualified camera technician, who has a supply of distilled unicorn farts to use in the proper cleaning manner. Unless you are a certified camera repair technician, or have access to distilled unicorn farts, the chances that you will scratch the mirror are about 94.5 percent, give or take a percentage point. Seriously. Do not clean a d-slr mirror.


----------



## canon_kid (Sep 14, 2010)

k


----------



## KmH (Sep 16, 2010)

Over the years I have had no problems removing dust from the mirror with a good blower and/or camel hair brush:

Koh HEPA Jet Air Dust-Free Blower KOHHJA - B&H Photo Video

Delta 1" Camel Hair Brush 15310 - B&H Photo Video


----------

